# ~ 7Acre Farmette~Beautiful Pa Country~Luz.Co.~Private



## Small Farm Life (Feb 26, 2008)

$ 189,000.00

FOR PICTURES PLEASE EMAIL ME AND I WILL SEND SOME TO YOU

( HERE IS MY FLICKR SITE FOR PICS..) http://www.flickr.com/photos/rkvh11

~ Beautiful Place ~ 7 Acre Farmette/ 6 Ac. on barn side-1 Ac. on house side~~~

~~~Taxes: $700.00~~~

~~~Union Twp/ Luzerne County~~~20+ miles to Wilkes Barre/ 20+ miles to Danville / 10 miles to PPL Power Plant~~Stores and schools close by~~

~~ Rm sizes: 

LIV RM: 17' 3"X11'2'

DIN RM: 17' 3"X13'6"
KIT: 30'X11'
STUDY: 11' 8"X11'5"
1/2BATH: 5' 6"X4'7"
1.BEDRM: 17' 3"X11'3" MEASUREMENTS WITHOUT CLOSET
2. BEDRM: 16' X11' ABOVE KIT
3.BEDRM: 11' 6"X11'4" ABOVE STUDY
UPSTAIRS BATH: 10' 3"X 8'
OPEN RM: 14'X10'
SEWING RM: 6' 8"X9'
~~ROOMS: 10 / If you count the 1/2 bath and sm storage room as 1

~~HOUSE: 2 Story timber frame/cedar siding/(1800 sq. ft ) ~~

~~New Metal Roof of 3 yrs~~

~~BARN: 2 story bank barn. /Footage not known

~~SHED by HOUSE: Small 1 story~~

~~SHED WITH OUTHOUSE: 1 Story / Outhouse was repaired in the 1990s~~

~~BAY SHED: The one by road is used as a chicken coop/ the middle for wood storage,etc/the 3rd is used for tools and repair on equip. /leanto attached to this shed.~~

~~STONE BUILDING : This was to be a garage/ Spring house attached to this. 

~~DECK: This is new as of 2007. It is attached to the back of the house from the upstair bedrooms. 

~~HOUSE SPECS: Downstairs/ 5 rooms 1/2 bath / Porch in front and back. ~~Upstairs/ 3 bedrooms/ 1 full bath/ open rm at top of stairs/ex. storage room or sewing. Floors are all wood. 1 is cherry. The original rms have the boards that are org. when the house was built. 2 new bdrms-have openbeam ceilings. Bath also. Pulldown ceiling attic, ALL NEW~~ 

~~BASEMENT: This has concrete floor. It doesn't go under the whole house. Original basement is under just the dining and living room. We put in a small place for canning and potato bins. New cellar doors. Has hookups for washer and dryer. Electric water heater.

~~BEDROOMS: There are 3 bedrooms. 2 have doors onto a deck. 2 rooms have open-beam ceilings. New wide wood flooring(1 pine,other cherry) The original bedroom has closed ceiling. Also walk-in closet. Wood floor is original when house was built. Off the room at top of stairs is a spare room for nursery, sewing, or whatever.

~~BATH: The upstairs bath is open-beam ceiling. Ash wood flooring. Neo-showerstall, clawfoot tub,pedistal sink, toilet to match. 



~~LIVING RM: Open ceilings. Original beams. Wood pine flooring. Walls/drywall w/ cherry wood . 2 original windows,and 2 Pella replacements.

~~DINING RM: Open ceilings. Original beams. Wood pine flooring. Walls/drywall. 2original windows and 1Pella replacement. Cellar door in this room

~~KITCHEN: Drywall ceiling. Drywall on walls. All windows have pella replacement. Back door of solid wood. Cherry cupboards, with maple countertop. Sink is Corian. Gas stovetop. Electric oven on other side of counter. The old original built in cupboard w/ bins.Floor is of 12" x 12" tiles. Floor by refrig and bath ,is of ash wood ~~1/2 BATH: This is just a sink and toilet. Flooring is to be wood/ not finished. Walls -drywall.Washer hookup/or utility sink.~~Kitchen extension: Area where it leads to study.There is a another door to go outside, at right of bathroom.

~~ STUDY: This is off the kitchen. Has a outside door in this room. Propane heater. Closet.Windows are Pella replacement. Openbeam ceiling new-not orig. Walls drywall/ Floor carpeted as of now its to be hardwood.

~~STAIRWAY: These are original winding stairs up to an open room(use to be a bedroom)

~~ BARN: This is still in good cond. We have used it for horse /cow and hay storage. As well as wood storage. Has grainery. 2 sides for hay or straw. Middle for tractor or whatever. Floor is still solid.There is 2 lg stalls for horses, and other side can be made for smaller animals. We had the cow there. 3 doors 2 fullsize and 1 dutch door, steps are good .~~Pond: This is behind the sheds across the road from house. Needs more digging done to it..

~~GARDEN w/ FENCE: This is the only good soil spot for a garden. It has been very good for us.

~~~STREAM : This is a natural ,through property and under twp road. Natural springs and well overflow are why this is here. Plus any showers will make this stream flow all the time.

~~SEPTIC: This is by the house on the left as you're looking at the front. Put in 1980s

~~WELL: This was drilled in 1990s and is atrtisan, 7 gal. a min.Good water.

~~HEATING: As of now we use coal & wood. There is a place for a furnace of your choice.

~~A few apple trees need tending but will produce good apples. Has alot of mint, elderberries,rasberries. ~~~~~This place does need more remodeling done that we couldn't finish.~~ Also is surrounded of mostly woods. Township road divides the buildings.

.~~~~~This is an Agreement for Real Estate Sale~~~~


. Please conduct all due diligence before bidding

.This is a binding contract sale, all sales are final.

.Property : AS-IS/ WHERE-IS / Cash sale

.Taxes are current, free and clear title

.No seller financing

.Any property surveying will done at your expense/ We have NO WARRANTIES

.Closing and all legal dealings will be handled by a legal person in our area

.To see the property email or call: [email protected]

Phone #: 570-538-4659


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it free? If so , ill take it! Lots of write up, but dont see a price.


----------



## legendaryliving (Nov 29, 2007)

We'll double that  - Are you offering payments? Any pics?


----------



## Small Farm Life (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry I Am Not Sure How To Add Pics. I Am New At This Site. I Don't Have An Url For My Images. So If Anyone Wants Any I Have Around 46. I Did Add The Price.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use webshots and some use flicker or photobucket for photos, then they have a link to cut and paste into a post on a forum - that will show the photo or at least link to them. Most have free accounts.

Angie


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I am not interested in bidding. However, if you would send photos of that kitchen to me at [email protected] I would be eternally grateful. The house sounds WONDERFUL. I'm sure you won't have any problem selling it.

donsgal


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Price and site for pictures were at the top of the ad. 

This sounds like a wonderful place, hope all goes well with your sell.


----------



## hac238 (Jul 17, 2007)

I know this property and it is described accurately.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

When was the house built?


----------



## Small Farm Life (Feb 26, 2008)

Ravenlost said:


> When was the house built?


Hi, The original house was built in the 1830's. The original foundation is what it is built on, still. We did all remodeling ourselves. Some of the upstairs still has original walls and floors. There is some windows that are in when house was built. We do have a picture at the the house when it was first built. We started the remodeling in 1987. This house was used as a summer home for a while before we bought it. More questions let me know, thanks.


----------

